# pls tell me im above a 5 (im 16)



## crunch (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Feb 10, 2019)

“Please tell me I’m above a 5”

Sure your above a 5


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 10, 2019)

over for u


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

5 irl maybe, there's nothing impressive about u tbh u look as average as it gets, hope ur a late bloomer and start mewing asap


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

6 at best imho


----------



## SW01 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think a longer hairstyle would suit you tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> over for u


meancel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 10, 2019)

Never make that face again if you're planning on touching a girl other than your cousin


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Never make that face again if you're planning on touching a girl other than your cousin


he's squintmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> he's squintmaxxing



He needs to stop


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He needs to stop


 tbh good advice even though mean


----------



## dogtown (Feb 10, 2019)

after a closer inspection, you better find a girlfriend now its not gonna get any easier


----------



## Coping (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks good tbh but never again put your hand on your side like that, give away sign of a cuck/autism


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> tbh good advice even though mean



I tried being nice with Mansnob and the kid tied a noose so I cba any more


----------



## crunch (Feb 10, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Never make that face again if you're planning on touching a girl other than your cousin


lol sometimes i look like the troll face


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 10, 2019)

crunch said:


> lol sometimes i look like the troll face



It's 2019, ogres are cucking trolls. Time to ogremax.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)

No


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 10, 2019)

Averagecel


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

crunch said:


> lol sometimes i look like the troll face


stop tbh


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

Average


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> meancel


hate seeing puppy dog eyes have mercy on me rating threads. just post your pic and ask for a rating. i hate seeing this stupid "Please tell me im over a 5", "is it over for me???", "welp, heres me! nothin special, have mercy on me!" bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> hate seeing puppy dog eyes have mercy on me rating threads. just post your pic and ask for a rating. i hate seeing this stupid "Please tell me im over a 5", "is it over for me???", "welp, heres me! nothin special, have mercy on me!" bullshit


screams reddit tbh


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> screams reddit tbh


honestly. its like they think we're gonna rate them the same way those stupid /r/rateme niggas will. your "my mom says im a 8 but i feel like a 2" threads dont belong here.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)

Who encouraged you with that haircut? 
Grow your hair out


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Who encouraged you with that haircut?
> Grow your hair out
> View attachment 19731


wow that looks a lot better. if he gymcelled and started mewing he would look a lot better in a year or two


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> honestly. its like they think we're gonna rate them the same way those stupid /r/rateme niggas will. your "my mom says im a 8 but i feel like a 2" threads dont belong here.


legit 2/10 fatso posts "how am I doing" "just smile and be confident bro"

JFL there was a 4/10 on r/amiugly that got recommended YouTube PUA videos by almost everyone


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> legit 2/10 fatso posts "how am I doing" "just smile and be confident bro"
> 
> JFL there was a 4/10 on r/amiugly that got recommended YouTube PUA videos by almost everyone


people are so fucking oblivious


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> people are so fucking oblivious


way too much virtue signalling


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

Send a picture with a neutral face expression. No smiling.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Send a picture with a neutral face expression. No smiling.


actuallytryingtohelpcel


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

From that photo alone I'd say a 3.5 to 4


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> From that photo alone I'd say a 3.5 to 4


PSL or IRL?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> PSL or IRL?


PSL


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> PSL


oh okay I thought you were being mean


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> oh okay I thought you were being mean


Well it's still not good tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Well it's still not good tbh


I guess LOL but a 3.5 irl is straight up ugly, like not even unattractive, actually ugly and unpleasant to look at


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 10, 2019)

Try a picture without the smile


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I guess LOL but a 3.5 irl is straight up ugly, like not even unattractive, actually ugly and unpleasant to look at


Well someone being unpleasant to look at is a subjective thing imo. Like for instance I just think most people are unpleasant to look at, which are usually people who are objectively 5 psl and under.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 11, 2019)

5.5, I would nuke every city in my country to have your face


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 5.5, I would nuke every city in my country to have your face


how bad your face is then?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 11, 2019)

You look like a faggot but you got some potential I think


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 11, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Well someone being unpleasant to look at is a subjective thing imo. Like for instance I just think most people are unpleasant to look at, which are usually people who are objectively 5 psl and under.


pero hombre, u vas autizm


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 11, 2019)

Hmm... Face-nose-mouth look fine although very high trust. Your problem is your lack of bonemass on zygos and lower third. Could be rl 5.5-6 with better hair to cover your forehead tbh. Typical gay pheno tbh.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 11, 2019)

y


medialcanthuscel said:


> 5.5, I would nuke every city in my country to have your face


ou look better than him


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

crunch said:


> View attachment 19680


Gain some mass boyo. You look real weak and low threat. 

Big chads and tyronlites like @Nibba and I (6'4 and 6'3) would tear you apart


----------



## Nibba (Feb 11, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Gain some mass boyo. You look real weak and low threat.
> 
> Big chads and tyronlites like @Nibba and I (6'4 and 6'3) would tear you apart


I think he makes up about half our body size

F R A M E


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I think he makes up about half our body size
> 
> F R A M E




*C L A V I C L E*


*



*


----------



## Nibba (Feb 11, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> *C L A V I C L E*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


R I B C A G E


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> R I B C A G E


----------



## Nibba (Feb 11, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> View attachment 19900


>zyros on the left


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

Is impossible to find a normal picture with neutral expression


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Is impossible to find a normal picture with neutral expression


yes


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> yes


Ogre


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Ogre


@Sc22


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> @Sc22








"Im 8 psl"


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> View attachment 19910
> 
> "Im 8 psl"


Not even 8 irl


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> View attachment 19910
> 
> "Im 8 psl"


lol, i actually probably would mog him IRL. JFL at this manlet skullcel


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lol, i actually probably would mog him IRL. JFL at this manlet skullcel


you dont mog sh1t its just a bad pic with bad lightning and angle means nothing lol just wait til i post my in motion video and you'll be in suiwatch


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> you dont mog sh1t its just a bad pic with bad lightning and angle means nothing lol just wait til i post my in motion video and you'll be in suiwatch


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


>


thats ma ngga for sure


AncapFAG said:


> Ogre


ogre for you with shit ears and bad forward growth no chin 0 profile pics posted


AncapFAG said:


> View attachment 19910
> 
> "Im 8 psl"


In good pics with normal lightning i MOG YOU INTO OBLIVION


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Who encouraged you with that haircut?
> Grow your hair out
> View attachment 19731


"You know Astrosky?"
"Say no more fam"


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


>


Mogs him


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Mogs him


high iq


----------

